

Would you like to sponsor me in return for advertising? - jedgar

Hi there,
My name is Jacob and I am a 16 year old student at the Scottish high school Linlithgow Academy (Situated in Linlithgow) But in my spare time I am a budding web developer, coder and graphic designer working on a run down laptop from 2006/7 with no battery, no functioning track pad or keyboard and a screen with no backlight. So I have come up with the idea of seeking sponsorship from companies and/or individuals such as yourself in order to purchase a 15'' MacBook Pro in order to ease my studies and further myself in the world of coding and design. What I would offer in return is a space on the lid of the laptop for each company or organisation to have their respective logos or artwork engraved. This would provide advertisement as I would frequent in large cities such as Edinburgh, Glasgow, Falkirk and Stirling and would have my laptop out in coffee shops and parks for the world to see. I eagerly await your reply.&#60;p&#62;Yours sincerely&#60;p&#62;Jacob Edgar Anderson
======
riven2
Email? Or contact info?

~~~
jedgar
jacobedgaranderson@gmail.com

